# Death adder



## Mulcahy (May 28, 2008)

i got told a funny thing today my boss reconse that a Deathadder bites from its tail, that is rubbish isnt it


----------



## BT (May 28, 2008)




----------



## jack (May 28, 2008)

ahhh, the sting in the tail... been ages since i heard that one... yes it is a fallacy


----------



## Hetty (May 28, 2008)

It's true, and death adders also smell through their feet.


----------



## Australis (May 28, 2008)

Well in a way its true


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 28, 2008)

Mulcahy said:


> i got told a funny thing today my boss reconse that a Deathadder bites from its tail, that is rubbish isnt it





yes


----------



## alpha (May 28, 2008)

hahahahahahah umm i think even a 10 year old whould no that is rubbish!!!!


----------



## chloethepython (May 28, 2008)

some people have no idea


----------



## 1234webb (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Ned_fisch (May 28, 2008)

Some kind of Scorpion snake?


----------



## ogg666 (May 28, 2008)

and after he said that did he tell you to pass him the left handed hammer?????or go and buy a can of striped paint????:lol:


----------



## Bugsy (May 28, 2008)

haha funniest i have heard- my mate is workin at a boat building place, needed a weight to hold or bend some wood or somethin, and got one of the young guys to fall for "go to the office and ask for a long weight"...


----------



## Renagade (May 28, 2008)

Hetty said:


> It's true, and death adders also smell through their feet.


 
ha ha. hetty


----------



## hydro noun15 (May 28, 2008)

lol


----------



## Sdaji (May 28, 2008)

Hetty said:


> It's true, and death adders also smell through their feet.



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I've had people convinced that Death Adders reproduce by producing seeds or spores.

In fairness, when you look at the tail of an Adder, it's easy to see why people who know nothing about snakes might think it was a sting.


----------



## JasonL (May 29, 2008)

touch that tail and you will get stung..


----------



## Sdaji (May 29, 2008)

Lures!


----------



## Jill (May 29, 2008)

They have such a beautiful face!


----------



## No-One (May 29, 2008)

Stunning Sdaji, utterly stunning.


----------



## Hetty (May 29, 2008)

Very alluring photos Sdaji


----------



## Isis (May 30, 2008)

Such a pity the whole planet isnt as smart as some............
Sites like this are good to educate all of the community out there on snakes. Not everyone is "into" reptiles like we are so i think some tollerance and education wouldnt go astray. There is a lot of myths out there and we need to help people realise this, not hang it on them for not knowing better.


----------



## Sdaji (May 30, 2008)

Isis said:


> Such a pity the whole planet isnt as smart as some............
> Sites like this are good to educate all of the community out there on snakes. Not everyone is "into" reptiles like we are so i think some tollerance and education wouldnt go astray. There is a lot of myths out there and we need to help people realise this, not hang it on them for not knowing better.



Such a pity some people are jealous of those who can make jokes and have fun! I don't think she was trying to make anyone feel stupid or belittled, just trying to make some of us laugh, which at least in some cases was a successful effort  Try laughing, it feels good  If you're going to be uptight, APS is probably a scarey place to frequent


----------



## Sdaji (May 30, 2008)

Jill: they do have beautiful faces! Many of the different races have distinctly different faces, and within populations/races, the sexes can be quite different too.

No-One and Hetty: Thank you! 

I really must get around to advertising these babies!


----------



## Veredus (May 30, 2008)

I got stung by a death adder once, it chased me on my bike and lunged, then I swelled up like a ballon because I am allergic to bee stings....


----------

